# Swamp Booger



## Deerman (Sep 28, 2008)

I am still working on this, I will post finished results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 28, 2008)

Gosh that is creepy!


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 28, 2008)

Good job..Looks good so far...That thing is kinda creepy though.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks Like You Used Uncle Rufus's Skull Inside That Thing Nice Job With Those Teeth


----------



## JasonF (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you make that out of a deer's rear hide?


----------



## Deerman (Sep 28, 2008)

JasonF said:


> Did you make that out of a deer's rear hide?



yes that is what it is made from


----------



## Piney Woods Rooter (Sep 29, 2008)

scary


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like my Mother-N-Law


----------



## Limb Walker (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good, I think

Once you are finished, you may want to seek professional help for other "issues"....


----------



## Corey (Sep 29, 2008)

Was not expecting that...lol  

good job!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 30, 2008)

alright....


----------



## wvduece (Oct 1, 2008)

i baught one exactly like yours excvept mine has some kind of cat teeth mine looks good i baught mine at charleston wv hunting n fishing show a couple years ago   jb


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Trizey (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd love to have that walk by my buddies trail cam!!  LOL

He already believes in the BIGFOOT!


----------



## BrianDailey (Oct 1, 2008)

You don't have a well in your house with a bucket that lowers down lotion, do you????


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 7, 2008)

BrianDailey said:


> You don't have a well in your house with a bucket that lowers down lotion, do you????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2008)

BrianDailey said:


> You don't have a well in your house with a bucket that lowers down lotion, do you????



it puts the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## photobyty (Oct 8, 2008)

Any body see the Star Wars movie with the furry tree critters?  Ewoks?  A little too much "extra" time on your hands there Deerman, but classic never the less.  Nice work!


----------



## justme (Oct 8, 2008)

photobyty said:


> Any body see the Star Wars movie with the furry tree critters?  Ewoks?


 

I was thinkin the same thing...


----------

